# Rainforest Enclosure Finally finished!



## Ctenophorus (Jul 4, 2013)

After too much time, blood, sweat and tears, my entrance way enclosure is done. Eventually going to house a gtp, its home to my male jungle for now. Hope you enjoy, Scott


----------



## treeofgreen (Jul 4, 2013)

So thats in your wall at the entrance of your house? that looks amazing brother... bloody great work!


----------



## Ctenophorus (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeh mate we've just finished reno's and it was put into the plans from day dot. I've got a very understanding wife


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 4, 2013)

looks awesome mate


----------



## wildthings (Jul 5, 2013)

looks magic, is everything real, looks real, awesome job and what a wonderful wife lol


----------



## riotgirlckb (Jul 5, 2013)

awesome job mate well done


----------



## Zeusy (Jul 5, 2013)

that looks amazing. What did you use for the moss? The stuff miniature railway people use for grass?


----------



## Zipidee (Jul 5, 2013)

Superb - like something from the zoo!!!!! Start charging admission


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 5, 2013)

Did you make the background with Clay? Looks good mate, love the textures of it all. I would love to do something like this for my frogs.


Rick


----------



## sharky (Jul 5, 2013)

Definitely worth all of the blood, sweat and tears! Looks bloody fantastic!


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jul 5, 2013)

Very flash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctenophorus (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks all. The whole thing is artificial except for the gravel in the bottom. All the rock and wood is made out of poly foam covered in aquatite and sand touched up with acrylic paints then a clear pond sealer over the top. The moss is from an exo terra frog mat, I had to pull it apart and stick on individually to get the desired effect. It's replicated from one of my favourite places, the daintree


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow... That's quite impressive... Very nice...


----------

